# 1911 Simmons Hardware cool bikes



## shoe3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Simmons are tight bicycles. 1911 sweet.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 19, 2017)

I love it!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2017)

I had some epic simmonz tires


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 21, 2017)

Love the catalog thanks for the post.   It would be fun to see the car parts as well.
Do you own the catalog?  Would you be willing to sell a photo copy?  I have a 1911 Iver Johnson and it would  be fun to see what accessories are shown in the catalog if any.


----------

